# 3 month membership of Altonwood for Â£100



## barrybridges (Jan 25, 2011)

Not spam, I promise.

I'm not sure who has seen this, but I've got an email (must be on their newsletter list or something) from the Altonwood Group promoting an offer they're running; 3 months membership of any of their clubs (Woldingham, Westerham...a few others too) for Â£100.

Not sure if anyone is interested but if so let me know and I'll forward the email on as I thought it was a pretty good deal.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 25, 2011)

Barry, forward that over. i would love to see the membership prices after you pass the three months, but this could be very interesting.


----------



## mjmgolfer (Jan 25, 2011)

I got that email, when I rang Westerham earlier I was told the deal is Â£175 for the 7 day, 3 month trial, and tee times only after 12 on a weekends.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 25, 2011)

Cheery lodge are doing a good deal Â£250 for 3 months. If after you decide to join you get a 15 month membership for the price of 12 to cover your trial period.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 26, 2011)

Cherry Lodge terrible in the winter and wet weather.

If Westerham were to offer the same, I'd be biting their hand off (but of course, I'm a member there already).

Â£175 for 3 months would, if you were to play once every weekend, equate to Â£14 per round (approx). Now that is a bargain weekend rate in itself. for our course - it's Â£32.50 with a member at weekends normally!


----------



## mjmgolfer (Jan 26, 2011)

Cherry Lodge terrible in the winter and wet weather.

If Westerham were to offer the same, I'd be biting their hand off (but of course, I'm a member there already).

Â£175 for 3 months would, if you were to play once every weekend, equate to Â£14 per round (approx). Now that is a bargain weekend rate in itself. for our course - it's Â£32.50 with a member at weekends normally!
		
Click to expand...

It is good value for Westerham, especially as it has fantastic practice facilities, I used to be a member there a couple of years ago. Its just the tee time system they have can be slightly annoying, under this deal you cant play before 12 which might make it hard to get 18 at the moment. 

Do Westerham allow you to invite friends to play before 10.30 yet?


----------



## Bratty (Jan 26, 2011)

The tee time system can be VERY annoying, but I tend to just turn up and play with whoever, so not too bad for me.

If you could get out at 12 - 12.30, you might just squeeze 18 in. It's getting lighter every day!

Nope! No visitors with guests before 10.30.

Where are you playing golf now?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 26, 2011)

Cherry Lodge terrible in the winter and wet weather.
		
Click to expand...

thats rules that then, when i was a member of shirley park i got pissed off with turning up to a course that was closed 50% of the time during the winter


----------



## mjmgolfer (Jan 26, 2011)

The tee time system can be VERY annoying, but I tend to just turn up and play with whoever, so not too bad for me.

If you could get out at 12 - 12.30, you might just squeeze 18 in. It's getting lighter every day!

Nope! No visitors with guests before 10.30.

Where are you playing golf now?
		
Click to expand...

I wish they would allow members to bring visitors before 10.30, I often wanted to take friends or clients with me which I was unable to do.

Im playing at Nizels now. Not so good practice facilities but with the pool and gym etc it works out quite good value for money if you use it.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 26, 2011)

Where are you playing golf now?
		
Click to expand...

Im playing at Nizels now.
		
Click to expand...

I should have seen that from your signature! 

Nice course, Nizels. Just too far from Orpington for it to be worth me joining.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 26, 2011)

Cherry Lodge terrible in the winter and wet weather.
		
Click to expand...

thats rules that then, when i was a member of shirley park i got pissed off with turning up to a course that was closed 50% of the time during the winter
		
Click to expand...

Come join Westerham, mate! I'll recommend you!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 26, 2011)

Bratty you don't know how tempting that is, I'm waiting for fraser to call me back from the memberships office as we speak, we should get out for another game soon old chap


----------



## Bratty (Jan 28, 2011)

Bratty you don't know how tempting that is, I'm waiting for fraser to call me back from the memberships office as we speak, we should get out for another game soon old chap 

Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. If you like, ask Fraser for a trial round and then I'll accompany you. Nothing like a freebie!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 28, 2011)

ah a freebie, what a crackin idea!

he come back to me yesturday with the prices:

Â£1330 for 7 days + Â£500 joining fee
Â£1550 for gold 7 days - no joining fee.

Think im going to need to shake the piggy and see whats in it.  toying between that or parkwood.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 28, 2011)

toying between that or parkwood. 

Click to expand...

I hate Park Wood! Very dull course, with maybe 2 good holes. If I can see lots of houses and a school when playing golf, that's just not enjoyable!  

No contest in my opinion, mate.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 28, 2011)

your just trying to get me to join westerham bratty 

In all fairness i do really list westerham. I like any course where the fairways are isolated and singled and you cant blow across another fairway with a wild tee shot without being punished. the only holes i think on westerham that lets you do this is the 9/18/10, If im honest its still #1 contender. just got to finish this years accounts off to see how much money is left in the membership bin 

Park wood, i quite liked it, positioned t shots would give an advanatge, but you could still get a bit wild if you wanted to. The only think i dont like about the course is 12th,13th,15th & 16th seem to really drag on, just long straight holes with little punishment to make you think about the hole.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 28, 2011)

I must admit that I do enjoy playing Westerham (not played it now for a couple of years hint, hint ) particularly spring to autumn when it's in good condition.

I was one of the founder members there (about 15 or so years ago) and one of the reasons I left there after 5 years was because, as a member, it became so difficult for a member to get on the course at times due to the ridiculously high number of societies that are pushed through.  

And it's not a case of needing societies to keep the green fees down, it a pure case of profit making by the owner.  Once the club has your money as a member, then they don't really want to know you. 

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 28, 2011)

I must admit that I do enjoy playing Westerham (not played it now for a couple of years hint, hint ) particularly spring to autumn when it's in good condition.

I was one of the founder members there (about 15 or so years ago) and one of the reasons I left there after 5 years was because, as a member, it became so difficult for a member to get on the course at times due to the ridiculously high number of societies that are pushed through.  

And it's not a case of needing societies to keep the green fees down, it a pure case of profit making by the owner.  Once the club has your money as a member, then they don't really want to know you. 

Just my opinion of course.   

Click to expand...

It's not changed, Leftie! 
He's still money-orientated!

That said, Jim in the pro-shop will always try and get me out, and almost always succeeds. He's a legend!

I'll be hosting a trip late Spring, early summer, so keep your eyes peeled. In fact, you're on the list already!


----------



## barrybridges (Jan 28, 2011)

It just says to call your local club:

Thinking about joining a golf club??

Why not try our 3 month trial membership from only Â£100?

Offer Ends 31/1/11

For more information, please call the Club of your choice:

Westerham 01959 567100
Surrey National 01883 344555
Woldingham 01883 653501

This offer cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer and can be withdrawn at any time.

They're also running a promotion at the moment if you're booking a society day (or thinking about it) to enjoy a free fourball in advance.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 28, 2011)

That said, Jim in the pro-shop will always try and get me out, and almost always succeeds. He's a legend!
		
Click to expand...

Not only is Jim a legend, he is a real diamond geezer.  A lovely man. 






			I'll be hosting a trip late Spring, early summer, so keep your eyes peeled. In fact, you're on the list already!  

Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Looking forward to it already


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 28, 2011)

That was one good thing about shirley park.

* No green fees during weekends- weekdays only

* NO weekend societies, intact I think societies were Thursday only

* Guess passes only after 11am at weekends

* No pre booking for tee times - just rock up and play

Only tee restrictions were at weekends for juniors, at this time you could tee off the 11th but the first was out of use from 12-1 during the winter and 1-2 during the summer


----------

